# define pressure....



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

it has become quite apparent that we aren't all on the same page with regards to what we each mean when we refer to "pressure" in dog training.....this is everybody's chance to give their explanation.......

oh, and try to do it during the commercials, i am watching college football here. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Shock the living hell out of it until it doesn't look forward to hunting anymore.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My understanding of pressure in dog training is applying a force on the dog that compels the dog to react in an attempt to relieve the force. As the dog attempts to escape the force, or pressure, the trainer's job is to make sure that the only way the dog can relieve itself of the pressure is to obey the desired command. 

I'm obviously thinking force fetch here. Grab the dummy and I'll let go of your ear. Many dogs try to relieve the pressure by struggling and squirming around. Then a restraint becomes an additional force placed on the dog...or more pressure. 

The key in my mind when a dog fights pressure is to increase pressure on the dog while decreasing difficulty of the desired response. Then when the command is learned, gradually decrease pressure and increase difficulty. When the dog later tries to buck the command, apply pressure until the dog is compelled to comply. 

:?: :?: :?: I'm an amateur, though. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

After reading thru the "other" thread..I'm feeling too much pressure to respond appropriately. :mrgreen:


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

GSPman said:


> After reading thru the "other" thread..I'm feeling too much pressure to respond appropriately. :mrgreen:


That is a good one GSPman, but I assure you, none of us know it all.  8)


----------



## FetchExpress (Oct 29, 2007)

"Pressure" is ANYTHING (postive or negative) that changes a behavior exhibited. Pressure is relative to the what the dog is exhibiting as a behavior...ie in human terms what he/she is feeling. Because we dont KNOW FOR CERTAIN what a dog is feeling or thinking we have to rely on observations of that dog....for example ear set, eye set, tail set, overall body language.

That is my 2 cents


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

*IE.... WESTERN! *


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

FetchExpress said:


> "Pressure" is ANYTHING (postive or negative) that changes a behavior exhibited. Pressure is relative to the what the dog is exhibiting as a behavior...ie in human terms what he/she is feeling. Because we dont KNOW FOR CERTAIN what a dog is feeling or thinking we have to rely on observations of that dog....for example ear set, eye set, tail set, overall body language.
> 
> That is my 2 cents


Well said. The amount of pressure varies from dog to dog. The trick is being able to read each animal and know what kind of pressure they can handle. My GWP only needs to be shown the e collar and she's lined out for the day. Put it on her and she turns into a boot licker and totally shuts down. My Setter on the other hand, needs an e collar on at ALL times and can take a LOT of juice before she gets her mind changed.


----------

